# Kensington, CT - Air Flo sander parts for sale



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Currently have some brand new never used parts leftover from a Airflo 1.8 yd Sanders. 
Gear box
Clutch
Bicycle chain, sprockets
Salt dogg gear box off 4 yd spreader
No longer have units must sell.
Reasonable offers encouraged.
Please call or text 203 901 0393


----------

